# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  First go at reno's

## Stubble

Still a few things to do but it's getting there after a couple of years... This is our first house and this is where the weekends go!...

----------


## sundancewfs

That's an impressive amount of work for a couple of years! The stain glass is amazing. 
Well done :2thumbsup: 
What's next on the list to do?

----------


## Stubble

Thanks,
we have a baby on the way so the nursery is next on the list as I keep getting reminded every day!

----------


## Haveago1

Great job Stubble!!.....I have been going for a while as well. You don't realise how much you have done until you look back and compare what you have now to what you started with, eh....

----------


## Terrian

pretty decent effort, make sure you keep taking photos (lots of each stage of each reno), good to look back on.

----------


## Stubble

Will do. Old wooden houses look nice but so much work!

----------


## Stubble

Here are a few more, the front bedroom we decided we wanted a built in wardrobe of sorts with a shelf to put the tv on at the top. I used fake VJ MDF to clad it and pretty happy with how it turned out.

----------

